# question about 25FB-S



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Been lurking for a while. Great site and Outback seems to be a great product.

My Wife and I have been going back and forth between an 25FB-S and a 23RS. Our local dealer has made a nice offer on a 25FB-S he has in stock, but told us of one item that troubled us.

I'm hoping for some feedback, or detective assistance from board members around the US.

We were told that the 25FB-S will not be offered by Outback in model year 2005. He thinks that the floorplan will be moved over to the Zeppelin line.

We are newbies to TT's and I know in the automotive business that when a model is discontinued, the resale value usually takes a hit. Is this true to RV's also??

We like our salesman so far, but we all know that anything can/will be said to make a sale







Can anyone confirm that I can't order a 2005 25FB-S??


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi dougdogs, I think you are right about the discontinuation of that model in 2005. As far as the hit in price I don't know. Seeing as how used Outbacks are hard to come by this should keep the trade-in price somewhat up. The questions that come to mind are, is the price on the 2004 25fbs reasonable compared to 2005 23rs and how long are you going to keep it ? Are you are going to trade it in after a couple of years or are you holding on to it for 10 years? Whatever you decide I don't think you will be disappointed. I guess it comes down to which model will serve you best. Good luck kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Kirk is right. Campers take a huge hit the first year anyway, close to 25%. I would keep any brochures, grab any online floorplans as they may help you to sell the camper down the road. The dealer may have a heads up about it going to the Zeppelin division, you may want to contact the local Zep dealer and ask them.. and see how you like the interior ourself. If you are going to keep the trailer for a few years you'll get your value and use out of it, by then any damage to being a discontinued line should be insignificant. In the RV industry models come and go often. Unlike an auto where most nameplates go on and on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

action Hi dougdogs,
I (we) have an '04 25FBS, and couldn't be happier with it. It fits our family needs perfectly, and tows behind my F-150 like they were made as a unit.
IMHO: As far as the model being discontinued/moved, my advice is to choose what fits your needs and those of your family. If you're looking for a good financial investment, you will not find it in ANY travel trailer. They are a quality of life investment with little or no financial return. I wouldn't miss the joy that my little Outback has brought my wife, my grandkids, and myself for anything.
















Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree with the others here and can't add much more except to say that you should go with the floorplan that you feel is best for your family and style of camping. I personally would not be worried about resale on the 25FBS if that is the model that fits your needs.

Good luck in your decesion.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

We jumped in on the 28rls quickly, as our sales person stated the same about it. we really wanted the "living room" idea and just went for it. It turned out to be a bit bigger than I thought at the time and I have learned alot since then - and we STILL love the unit. SO, my take is, go for what you like the most right now, and deal with the rest when it gets here...
I'm glad we went with the floor plan that we wanted.


----------

